# TriTrix vented



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i'm going to build 3 vented tritrix mains and center. the xover is the same for main and center?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

What tritrix are you building exactly? The original MTM tritrix is a transmission line alignment, not simply vented. I also believe there are a variety of different options already out there for various tritrix box alignments. What do you have in mind? There's really no need for the full MTM TL in a center channel.

I *think* all of the Xovers are the same, unless you were planning TM instead of MTM.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

this one
http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/Tritrix19vented.gif

i cut up the first box out of my scrap from the quartet10 build
ill build three and just lay one down as my center. it seems like the xover is the same either way. 
i just want some verification cuz i dont know what i'm doing


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Gotcha, sounds like you're good to go then. Just make three.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

sweet
Thx
oh, what kind of feet would you use on a speaker sitting on wood tv stand/ entertainment center?
rubber, metal, spikes, something else that's really cool that i dont even know about?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

There are all kinds of different rubber feet you can buy for cheap, PartsExpress has a lot of options. Spikes are usually for big speakers or subs that sit on carpet


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, same crossover for all versions. And rubber feet is the way to go for putting them on a stand or entertainment center.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

Perfect, thx fellas


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

JimH said:


> Yep, same crossover for all versions. And rubber feet is the way to go for putting them on a stand or entertainment center.


Carefull. I agree the XO doesn't vary with bass alignment, but remember that the OP said he'd use the CC "sitting on wood tv stand/ entertainment center." That makes it an in-wall application, so the base XO may have too much BSC. I did a quick look through Curt's docuemntation, but didn't search any of the forums for a discussion of this aspect. 

You'll know by a distinct huskiness-to-boominess from the speaker that disappears when set up away from walls. I've been there. I suspect it's a simple XO tweak, and you might not even notice - we all have our varying audio preferences and sensitivities...

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

hmm, good thinking. i'll look into curts documentation.
they need to be off the wall or other surface more than a foot correct?

thanks Frank

is there another design for a center that would work well with L and R tritrix mtms?


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure how much BSC Curt built into the design. I suggest you post this question on either the Parts Express or HTGuide forums. Curt contributes to both of those regularly.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Consider all the replies you got on TT... I just realized I told you about port mounting earlier today! CJD knows all about baffle step and speaker usage, and may have simply designed the family as a compromise. Plus, BSC issues are a piece of cake for room correction systems like Audyssey, or in your case MCACC. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry this is off topic, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread. 

I built the Tritrix MTM TL towers last summer and am in need of a center channel. Are the any comparable production models that are worth buying, or should I just build the sealed tritrix center? What should I use for rears?


----------



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

im in the same boat as you. i built the tl tritrix kit and ended up with another knock down kit because i built two with the same face plate. i plan to make a sealed CC and if all goes well i will make two TM for my surrounds. kind of unfortunate the price went up so much on the kits. i got mine for 120 and it is now 259. driver kits are 140 and is still a really good deal. so with two driver kits you need another tweeter and the crossover parts for the TM's


----------

